# Standoff at the drinking fountain



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)




----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

That's funny. You should send that in to AFV!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Now THAT's cute !!!!


----------



## benjamin1 (May 9, 2011)

That is so cute. I love it.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

That was one thirsty dog....


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Super cute!


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

That's bound to be a classic!


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Way cute.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

That is waaaay too cute


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> That's funny. You should send that in to AFV!


I agree!


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Little one was trying to drink just like the dog. Raised by dogs...awesome!


----------



## duttlyn (Mar 30, 2011)

THat is awesome!!!!


----------



## GottaLoveHim (May 26, 2011)

Aww this is too cute


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

Adorable, I love it.


----------

